# The Old Man Cocktail of Death!!!



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to share something with you guys that I have been taking for the last 18 months or so. This is not for everyone, if you have health problems or are older than I am you probably don't want to risk it. The first few times i took this I wasn't sure what was going to happen but it has turned me from an avg lover into something much, much more ;

100mg viagra + 20 mgs cialis + 10 mgs levitra +300mg clomid +horny goat weed + yohimbe

Do not try this if you are "maybe" going to get laid as there will be a price for that I don't want to go into here lol

If you can handle it you will achieve major increased girth and considerable boost to length. Lasting? pretty much as long as you please

It is widely known as "The Old Man Cocktail of Death"


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice I might have to try this sometime.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 15, 2012)

i would die, hands down death


----------



## JOMO (Jul 15, 2012)

Holy Shit! That is pure death right there.


----------



## DADAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

i9m not gonna bend over in front of him to tie my shoes lol.


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, so let me get this straight.  I go into the health food store & ask for some horney goat weed?
Crap! I still to this day hate buying condoms.  Now this!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

Lmao...the name just fit perfect to this cocktail. I may try this but not the whole "stack" but I may need to give something to my wife to be at same level, lol Thnx for share the your secret cocktail


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> i9m not gonna bend over in front of him to tie my shoes lol.



 LMFAO!!!!



Dfeaton said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight.  I go into the health food store & ask for some horney goat weed?
> Crap! I still to this day hate buying condoms.  Now this!



 Or you could just order it online 



yaya said:


> i would die, hands down death



 Well when I first started making/taking it I definitely thought my death could be a real possibility, hence the name


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh man.  Now more stuff on the old x-mas list.  Oh & why do we get x- every time we type "x -"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2012)

How much Viagra should a woman be taking???


----------



## 69nites (Jul 15, 2012)

Add in test suspension and you basically have what you would take before making a porno.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> How much Viagra should a woman be taking???



 None it does not really work for them

 owever PT141  works wonders for both men and women!!

 It boosts the libido, something only the yohimbe and horny goat weed actually do in the old man cocktail of death!


Good point 69!! some good old water based test suspension. I NEEEEEED to add this now!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm going to share something with you guys that I have been taking for the last 18 months or so. This is not for everyone, if you have health problems or are older than I am you probably don't want to risk it. The first few times i took this I wasn't sure what was going to happen but it has turned me from an avg lover into something much, much more ;
> 
> 100mg viagra + 20 mgs cialis + 10 mgs levitra +300mg clomid +horny goat weed + yohimbe
> 
> ...


 This has been trademarked by zeeky inc. all rights reserved!!! Lol


Too bad your the oldest active member here. I can't take this cuz I almost get laid all the time!!! I'm pretty much married. lol


----------



## grind4it (Jul 15, 2012)

Holy shit I thought I was a bad ass for doubling down with Cialis and Levitra....I'm givin this a run next weekend  

Thanks Zeek...your knowledge is endless.



Ezekiel said:


> 100mg viagra + 20 mgs cialis + 10 mgs levitra +300mg clomid +horny goat weed + yohimbe


----------



## JOMO (Jul 15, 2012)

Im wondering what the ER would say if you went there cause you were hard for too long with this, haha. " Sir, how much and what did you take?" then proceed to list all this off and see how their reaction would be.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm trying this when I'm off cycle for sure.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm trying this when I'm off cycle for sure.



Yupp imma give this compraption a shot too when done with this cycle. For now a li'l "dust" in the uretra serves me well if im going for the kill.


----------



## Jada (Jul 16, 2012)

With that combo I'll be bustin nuts all day:0


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm going to share something with you guys that I have been taking for the last 18 months or so. This is not for everyone, if you have health problems or are older than I am you probably don't want to risk it. The first few times i took this I wasn't sure what was going to happen but it has turned me from an avg lover into something much, much more ;
> 
> 100mg viagra + 20 mgs cialis + 10 mgs levitra +300mg clomid +horny goat weed + yohimbe
> 
> ...



Uh...WTF, bro. I take 10 mgs of cialis and I am good. 20 mgs and I get a little scared! Flushed face, stopped up nose, and g2g for TWO days. I don't see how you could take all that stuff and still be alive. I feel sorry for your date!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 17, 2012)

That is just scary..

Maybe if I was gonna participate in a threesome with some hot porno ladies.

I wonder if porno stars take that much before a shoot?


----------



## picazzo (Jul 18, 2012)

Is the death for you or your girl?..... Certainly one of us would die if I did that


----------



## beasto (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn EZ...that's one hell of a fuckin cocktail for the old man!!!!!! I'ma young gun and that scares me.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Years ago I did a cialis and viagra mix.. Would I do it again - HELL NO.. Massive headache. I thought it was just me, but I gave it to a few of my buddies and they all had the samething.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 18, 2012)

Well guys since karen has been behaving so well I went ahead and mixed up "The old man cocktail of Death" again yesterday, something was different, very different

 Either a cap of the cialis was crazy overdosed or it was that viagra cap but let me tell you  WOW  I may have to up the dosages a bit from now on!

 I guess Karen so the tent this morning and didn't even wake me or ask me!! She just quietly rolled over and sat on it! Woke up to her bouncing on me I was like WTF

 I destroyed that thing before she went to work this morning! Not sure if I was mad she woke me up or if it is the test I'm on but man oh man!!!

 She was still twitching when I dropped her off an hour after the act, and now she is talking about marriage again like crazy lmao


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 18, 2012)

fuck that shit!  I took a half of a Viagra once and my weeny was hard for 5 hours!!!  thought I was gonna have to go to the ER. lol.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 18, 2012)

Im not going to try this for a lOOONNGG time! But would like to try a viagra sometime.


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Well guys since karen has been behaving so well I went ahead and mixed up "The old man cocktail of Death" again yesterday, something was different, very different
> 
> Either a cap of the cialis was crazy overdosed or it was that viagra cap but let me tell you  WOW  I may have to up the dosages a bit from now on!
> 
> ...




Holy crap Ez! Almost crapped my pants laughing so hard.


----------



## trim (Jul 18, 2012)

I can imagine the headlines now.  "woman dies from multiple stab wounds from a cock!"


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 18, 2012)

only you zeek.... only you.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Jul 20, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm going to share something with you guys that I have been taking for the last 18 months or so. This is not for everyone, if you have health problems or are older than I am you probably don't want to risk it. The first few times i took this I wasn't sure what was going to happen but it has turned me from an avg lover into something much, much more ;
> 
> 100mg viagra + 20 mgs cialis + 10 mgs levitra +300mg clomid +horny goat weed + yohimbe
> 
> ...


100mg viagra + 20 mgs cialis + 10 mgs levitra +300mg clomid +horny goat weed + yohimbe GOD DAMM, I have never used a sexual health compound. Erections in the morning are annoying and its only going to get worse when I start my test Q1 August! I may need an anti erection pill.


----------



## Jada (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol that recipe is nuts! I'm going to have to try one day!


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Can you imagine mixing some alcohol with that concoction?  My head would be ringing for days from that hangover.  Cialis and Viagra make my hangovers waaaaay worse.....but the night time effing is off the chain, especially if I used that cocktail of death!!!!


----------



## juuced (Jul 20, 2012)

I got the Viagra/Cialis and Levitra.  Im going to start with just those 3 components first and see what that does for me.

Zek - I got a question on timing?  do you take all the shit all at once?  or spread them out over certain times?


----------



## stb1041 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hopefully I remember this thread 20 years from now haha!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 22, 2012)

I try to take the cmomid and cialis early in the day since they do need time to really peak and do their  thing, especially the clomid.

 The viagra levitra, yohimbe and horny boat weed I take all at once thougb


----------

